# baby ducks



## Denise aka Martini (May 27, 2009)

What do i feed baby ducks my call ducks have just had some and not too sure what to do, any advice most welcome


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Mash? Not sure if different stuff from chickens?


----------



## Denise aka Martini (May 27, 2009)

How about chick crumbs? i feed my quails this


----------



## JDKREPS (May 16, 2007)

Denise aka Martini said:


> How about chick crumbs? i feed my quails this


Will be fine as long as its not medicated! Get a good brand such as fancy feeds


----------



## ljb107 (Nov 16, 2008)

JDKREPS said:


> Will be fine as long as its not medicated! Get a good brand such as fancy feeds


Lot's of varying ideas on chick crumbs vs mash. Worst thing i ever did was feed chick crumbs. Alot of mine developed angel wing, never had any problems when i went back to mash. I would stick with mash in future, can't go wrong - jmo!


----------



## Denise aka Martini (May 27, 2009)

ok cheers everyone :2thumb:


----------



## JDKREPS (May 16, 2007)

Angel wing is a genetic fault?


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

JDKREPS said:


> Angel wing is a genetic fault?


Generally 2 trains of thought on Angel wing.

1) It's genetic

2) It's feed too high in protein/sugars.

Not much research been done, but a few studies seems to suggest, it's more common in birds fed by people.


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

I feed all my young poultry on crumbs. Never had any problems.


----------



## Zerox Z21 (Oct 10, 2012)

You could always check out some runner duck husbandry sites I guess?


----------



## Lydia171 (Jul 17, 2013)

Go to Countrywide Stores,chicken crumb is what I fed my Aylesbury ducks on,but,can't remember which food.Some chick crumb is medicated,and,not suitable for call ducks,others are not medicated and are fine.


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

this stuff is amazing for all baby birds, I brought my day old chickens up on this and they are outstanding size now and really healthy....... I also offered chick crumb at the same time 


EMP Superior Egg Food at Burnhills
*EMP Superior Egg Food for Cage & Aviary Birds*


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

When i raised my baby duckling almost 3yrs ago they needed unmedicated chick feed which didnt have enough niacin in, i used to have to add a vitamin tab to his water but all i can remember is that it was the vitamin b family. all i can suggest is read and research a lot as im sure duckling/chick feed will have changed a lot since i raised my duck.

just found below that i followed but as i said it was 3 YRS AGO so please research incase anything has changed.

Niacin
If ducklings are fed chick starter a niacin supplement should be given for the first 10 weeks. Brewer's yeast can be added to feed (2-3 cups per 10 lbs of feed) or niacin tablets can be added to water (100-150mg per gallon). 
(sorry measurements are in american.) not sure if tis is still correct but this is what i followed when i raised my duck, as i said 3 years ago so could be out dated now so please research further.


----------

